# Top Secret Visit To Tokyo Motor Show!



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of the GTR yesterday at the Tokyo Motor Show. Our guy was having a look around it with Mr. Nagata. I think this could be the first picture of him with the new GTR. I bet he's measuring one up right now for some highly tuned action as usual.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the new pc background lol 

nagata is a nutter, bet as you say his eyeing it up to rip out all the interior and do some "magic"


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

He is going to pimp that ride - Nagata Style


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i cant wait to see his creations, this is going to awesome!!


----------



## seksy (Jun 9, 2005)

His first modification will be "Bling Bling Gold"


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

omg.. smoky's gtr _will_ be insane


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

When we talked to him at Top Secret yesterday, he hinted that he will have something to go by the Tokyo Auto Salon in mid Jan.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

He's gotta get crazy over this car once he pimps it up to 1000 horses..


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

my new avatar on another forum:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi5 said:


> my new avatar on another forum:


:chuckle: 
From Nagata's Top Secret , everything can be possible :flame:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Im sure we can ecpect an awsome bodykit and tuning to match..... The potential of this car may well be phenominal. Acceleration alreay sounds seriously quick...Imagine what Nagata might be able to do lol


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Any chance somebody can make a photoshop of the R35 in gold colour with some gold TE37´s and a big GT-wing so we can get an idea of what to expect? (Yes, I´ve seen Jonsibals artwork but that was done before we knew what the R35 would actually look like).

Something like this:









/P


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

here a video from Smokey taking measure for his new creation over GT-R
YouTube - Nagata-san and the new GTR 35


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

he's like "where the phuck can i fit two 15lbs bottles in the front bumper for my 200-wetshot NOS kit.." lololol... classic. man's da Vinci of the tuning world


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Video: Smokey Nagata inspecting the car, wonder how's he gonna mess up this car 

pAPRB3Qt9kE&eurl


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

is the same vid which I've posted :chuckle:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You can already sense the thoughts going through his head in that video!


----------

